# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Umbr0's Workbook

## Umbr0

I started lucid dreaming yesterday and was able to have a semi-lucid dream today(I went into a Hypnagogia and was somewhat shocked but stayed calm) <---- First time  :tongue2: . these sort of things come very quick to me as I would consider myself a quick learner. I have tried this in the past but want a fresh new start. 

*Reality Checks:*
Counting/Checking Your FingersFinger Through palmClock

*Dream Signs:*
DoorComputerSchoolAttractive Woman  :tongue2: 

*Short-Term Goals:*
Troll A DCFlyAlter SurroundingsLonger Period Dreams

*Long-Term Goals:*
2-3 Lucids Per WeekMaster WILDMaster DEILDSustain And Control Better Fix my sleeping cycle(its summer so I sleep fairly late..)

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
My recall can use some work, obviously, its my first day (technically), I remembered 2 dreams and the rest are super small fragments(faces,location,etc).


*Current Technique:*
SSILDFILD (trying tonight)R.W.I

----------


## Chimpertainment

Welcome Umbr0, glad to have you on board!  :smiley:

----------

